# Dark Souls II



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2013)

Sono usciti il trailer e il *gameplay* del gioco:






Il gioco sarà multipiattaforma (è previsto infatti su *PC, PS3, Xbox 360 *e probabilmente anche sulle console di nuova generazione). 
Il gioco sarà disponibile tra la *fine dell’anno e l’inizio del 2014*.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Mio al day one


----------

